# My v stinks!



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Well not really stinks but has a definite odor. Also bad breath.

He is 6 months old and appears to be in good health eats well/plenty of energy  just an odor. It is not his anal glands teeth all look good.
Hard to describe/ his breath smells almost fishy.

Everything I read says they have minimal odor but when I open up his room in the morning the smell is very noticeable.

Could it be from his food? We are feeding a grain free kibble.

We had a rescue lab that stunk to high heaven when we first got her but after a couple of weeks it went away. Our Weim never smelled.


He has had a couple of baths and the smell was somewhat better for a day or so.

What do you all think? ( have not asked vet yet)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Maybe clean all of his bedding, if you haven't already. Mine smell sometimes but it's normally from the type of field/pond they have been running in.
Pups also have bad breath when they are loosing teeth.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Is it possible the smell is from his anal glands? That smell is somewhat fishy smelling. If his glands have been releasing you will smell it on his bed/blankets, and around his rear end area. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

He is teething. Not anal glands had him at vet several weeks ago and they exspressed them. Defiantly does not smell like what came out! Bedding is clean . It is his whole body that has the odor not more noticeable by the rear end. ( yes I sniffed his butt! I am now the leader of the pack)
We may try switching up his food


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos would smell a little fishy in general when he had tapeworms. Have you seen any tapeworms on his stool? Just another thought.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I was thinking his body may have smelled from lying in expressed fluid. I don't have any other ideas, sorry. 

I hope you find out the cause. When you do, please share  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Aug 4, 2016)

I second the teething. penny is almost 6 months, her breath has a sort of metallic, bad smell, (I assume from the bleeding gums) and if she's been licking herself her whole coat will smell like it.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Is here any way that a Vet Dentist can treat this? A pill? A breath wash? Also, if frequent bathing I know is NOT good, is there a Canine dry spray to reduce or eliminate the bad smell safely from their fur ?

I am sure it's hard on the Vizslas too, since they thrive on being sweet smelling.


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Aug 4, 2016)

Our vet recommended a solution of Apple Cider Vinegar and water about 1tbsp to 2 cups. I soak a face cloth with the solution and wipe her down with it. I know it seems strange with the Vinegar smell, but once it dries her coat shines and she smells great!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

My current V in his first year had terrible aim and was always peeing on his front legs. Made him and his bedding stink to high heaven. Given him a bath and first thing out the gate he would do it again. My wife would wipe him down with a "waterless shampoo" product. Fortunately he outgrew the problem. The vet that does our dog's teeth cleaning recomended a dental water additive. I admit I don't always remember to add it to our dog's water, but I think it helps with breath issues when I do.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

update
We have switched food and the smell/ bad breath is almost completely gone. We are hoping that in a couple more days it will be totally gone. it is really much better


Could be that teething is finally over. But I am pretty we convinced it was the food


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I hope that this is not being nosy, but what were you feeding him? What was in the food that caused the odor.I think that it would be good for others with puppies to know so that they can avoid that particular food.

Also, thanks to everyone that plugged in with dry or alternative bathing solutions as well as dental anti bad breath solutions- Vizslas have to keep up their doggie free, sweet smelling reputations- I am sure it makes them to be happy to be our close snuggling, licking AND hogging the bed partners!


----------



## Nic (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi, my V also stinks even straight after a bath. Can I aske what food you switched him to as I change food as well.
Thanks!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

well, we ended up feeding him raw.


Our female we adopted does not like the raw (?) she will eat kibble with a little topping of dehydrated.


We are feeding her Open Farm brand.




You may have to try several brands,


----------



## vzoprks (Feb 17, 2020)

InTheNet said:


> update
> We have switched food and the smell/ bad breath is almost completely gone. We are hoping that in a couple more days it will be totally gone. it is really much better
> 
> 
> Could be that teething is finally over. But I am pretty we convinced it was the food


We had almost the exact same experience and the odor really cleared up after trying a few different foods. The higher quality, more raw/simple ingredient foods seemed to make a huge difference, and we started including raw food as part of the diet as well. 

Something we also do is give a bit of unsweetened, no-additive greek yogurt for a basic probiotic a couple times a week, and I feel like that has helped stabilize his digestion as well. That could be helping, but who knows...


----------

